# Ruff Cycles Bassman in progress



## Otcgirl74 (Sep 17, 2020)

Mark Ailey if Off The Chain Bicycles is building his dream. Here are some pics of the progress...


----------



## 1motime (Sep 17, 2020)

Beautiful lines.  It works!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 18, 2020)

I dig it! Nice start.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 10, 2020)

Going to killer !!!


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 10, 2020)

THAT, is a lot of spokes! Harp style..


----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 10, 2020)

That is a great frame. Will it be painted or left bare steel?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Oct 22, 2020)

That looks _sweet _with those fat tires! I know it probably isn't waist-high, but it just looks soooo _big_ with those tires and the frame sitting so close to the ground. I love it!


----------

